# Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?



## Costas (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Hier in Dänemark wird zur Zeit heftig darüber diskutiert, ob man Drillinge  und Doppelhaken beim Angeln auf Salmoniden verbieten sollte. Persönlich habe ich  immer gedacht, dass Einzelhaken einen Vorteil beim C&R bieten, da sie  weniger Schaden einrichten. In einem Heft letzten Monat war über eine  Studie zu lesen, dass der Einzelhaken grösseren Schaden einrichten kann als  ein Drilling. ;+ Begründung dafür war, dass der Radius des Eindringens beim  Einzelhaken grösser ist als beim Drilling. 

Wie ich lesen kann, gibt es bereits in Deutschland an verschiedenen  Stellen ein Mehrhaken-Verbot. Meine Frage ist, welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit  gemacht und was ist Eure Meinung dazu? 

Grüsse #h
Costas

PS: Ich konnte über die Suche keine entsprechende Diskussion finden. Sollte  es eine geben, dann gibt mir den Link und dieser Thread wird gelöscht.


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Freiwillig würde ich beim Spinnfischen nie auf meine Drillinge verzichten.
Wenn nach endlosen Tagen endlich eine Meerforelle gebissen hat, will ich die auch haben. Auch bei Wobblern mit mehreren Drillingen hat man genug Aussteiger!
Anders sieht´s natürlich an einem Gewässer mit überdurchschnittlich vielen Kleinforellen aus, obwohl man dann dort auch auf größere Köder setzen könnte.
Petri


----------



## marcus7 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Sicher kennt jeder Bachangler das Dilemma wenn eine Baby-Bachforelle am Spinner hängt und sich sauber mit allen drei Flunken das Maul "zugenagelt" hat....schwer zu befreien und das Maul nimmt immer größeren Schaden, als wenn es ein Einzelhaken gewesen wäre... 

Bei vielen Minis macht das Drillings-Verbot in meinen Augen schon Sinn.

mfg


----------



## bassproshops (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Ich montiere öfters mal um und hänge Einzelhaken an den Köder...
...da es bei mir massenhaft Kleinstforellen gibt und ich keine verangeln will!

Gilt vorallemdingen auch bei kleinen Twitchbaits für Barsch weil die sich den Köder teilweise sonstwo reinhauen wenn der ausbricht :O


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Schaut mal im hier in der Meerforellen-Abteilung vorbei, da ist ne Diskussion mit Erfahrungsberichten etc über die Verwendung von Einzelhaken.

Ergebnis daraus: Einzelhaken verletzen meist weniger, WENN es dünndrähtige Haken sind und die Fische hängen sogar besser als mit Drillingen. 
Dazu der positive Nebeneffekt, dass man weit weniger Seegras einsammelt und weniger oft festhängt.

Ich musste mich auch erstmal von Einzelhaken überzeugen, aber ich werd auf Salmoniden keine Drillinge mehr nehmen.


----------



## Bungo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Ich kenne sowohl Vereinsgewässer, als auch einige Privatgewässer wo Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken Pflicht ist. Dies sind auch fast ausschließlich Salmonidengewässer.
Es ist absolut sinnvoll und sehr Fischschonend so zu fischen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Leute die nicht drillen können umso mehr Fische verlieren 

Welche Studie bescheinigt den Einzelhaken eine größere Schadwirkung? Das würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich ein sehr großer Verfechter von Einzelhaken und Schonhaken bin!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Da brauchst Du keine Studie, sondern einfach nur mal 2 äquvalente gegeneinander legen. Der Einzelhaken braucht einen weit größeren Bogen, um den Drilling zu erzetzen.
Dieser größere Einzelhaken ist zudem meist aus einem dickeren Stahldraht.
WENN dieser Einzelhaken seitlich genau fasst, hat man damit noch größere Chancen die kleine Forelle seitlich durch Auge oder gar Kiemen zu haken, und da kräftig mit dem dicken Draht durchzustanzen. 
Der Drilling sitzt dagegen meist vorne, wenn blöd leider mit mehreren Flunken. Auch da helfen aber angedrückte Widerhaken sehr, rutscht auch nicht einfach so raus, aber der Haken läßt sich relativ leicht rausschieben ohne ein 3fach großes Loch aufzureißen.

Daher: Widerhaken andrücken um kleine Forellen u.a. zu schonen! #6


----------



## fireforget (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Einzelhaken braucht einen weit größeren Bogen, um den Drilling zu erzetzen.



Größere Haken haben den Vorteil, daß sie nicht so tief geschluckt werden. Gerade kleinere Forellen schlucken den Köder so tief, daß ein schonendes abhaken kaum möglich ist. Daher Pluspunkt für große Einzelhaken



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dieser größere Einzelhaken ist zudem meist aus einem dickeren Stahldraht.



Das stimmt eigentlich nicht. wenn Du dünndrähtige Einzelhaken zum Salmonoidenfischen suchst dann schau Dich mal da um: http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Haken-Sonstiges/Einzelhaken/VanFook-CK-33-BL-Einzelhaken::7.html



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Daher: Widerhaken andrücken um kleine Forellen u.a. zu schonen!


Gute Einstellung #6

Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



fireforget schrieb:


> Größere Haken haben den Vorteil, daß sie nicht so tief geschluckt werden.


Du hast das mit dem großen Hakenbogen nicht so richtig nachvollzogen. Wenn der Fisch nicht hängen bleibt, ist es ja eh kein Problem ...



fireforget schrieb:


> Das stimmt eigentlich nicht. wenn Du dünndrähtige Einzelhaken zum Salmonoidenfischen suchst dann schau Dich mal da um: http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Haken-Sonstiges/Einzelhaken/VanFook-CK-33-BL-Einzelhaken::7.html


Wenn du solche verwenden kannst bzw. in genügender Stärke greifbar hast, super!
Die Drahtstärke hat aber auch was mit Stabilität und evtl. Aufbiegen zu tun, beliebig dünn geht auch nicht.



fireforget schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung #6


Da sind wir uns den ja beinhart einig! #6 

Grüße zurück ...

P.S.:


fireforget schrieb:


> "Selig sind die Armen im Geiste, denn ihrer ist das Reich der Himmel."


Feine Signatur von Dir, und so passend - bei manchem Trollen Frosch.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

ich galube nicht, dass es da das absolute gibt.
Einfach ne Beobachtung.
Ich hab meine Spinner auf Einzelhaken umgestellt, u.a. weil ich gedacht habe, einfacheres Abhaken, insgesamt schonender.
Fazit:
auf kleine Fische ja , Beifang von kleinen Barschen problemlos
Nur Forellen in ansprechender Größe krachen sich die Köder so rein, dass die sich den gesamten Köder richtig in die Backe arbeiten, was zum Teil ganz schöne Löcher brachte.
Also nix schonend . Lösund : momentan k.A.
Mit Drilling ist das zumindest nie passiert.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bungo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Wenigstens sind wir uns alle bei den Auswirkungen der Widerhaken einig 
Hier mal eine kleine Ausarbeitung dazu:
http://www.asf.ca/docs/uploads/Barbless-review.pdf

Leider funktionieren 3 der 4 Links zu diesem Thema die ich hatte nicht mehr..

Eventuell hat ja noch jemand gutes Material!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nur Forellen in ansprechender Größe krachen sich die Köder so rein, dass die sich den gesamten Köder richtig in die Backe arbeiten, was zum Teil ganz schöne Löcher brachte.
> Also nix schonend . Lösund : momentan k.A.
> Mit Drilling ist das zumindest nie passiert.


Danke für die Illustration.



Bungo schrieb:


> Wenigstens sind wir uns alle bei den Auswirkungen der Widerhaken einig


#6
Der oder gar die Widerhaken sind schlimmer als mehr Hakenspitzen, ich denke das können alle aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollziehen.

Drilling+3 fette Widerhaken fest = hoffnungslos verangelt.


----------



## Pinn (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



Costas schrieb:


> Wie ich lesen kann, gibt es bereits in Deutschland an verschiedenen  Stellen ein Mehrhaken-Verbot. Meine Frage ist, welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit  gemacht und was ist Eure Meinung dazu?
> 
> Grüsse #h
> Costas
> ...



Moin Costas,

ich würde diese Diskussion auf keinen Fall löschen, auch wenn es schon ähnliche Diskussionen gegeben hat. Vermutlich gibt es nur wenige veröffentlichte Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema, zumindest in unserem Sprachraum.

Eindeutig dürfte die Sache beim Fliegenfischen zu sehen sein. Fliegen mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken sind sicher schonender, wenn Fische zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen. Doppelhaken für Meerforellen und Lachse sind vom Gewicht her (Sinkverhalten) und traditionell für den Fliegenfischer interessant, aber sicher auch entbehrlich.

Verletzungen durch große Einzelhaken und Doppelhaken mit Widerhaken und insbesondere durch Circle Hooks halte ich für schwerwiegend. Die sind eigentlich nur zu vertreten, wenn alle geangelten Fische ausnahmslos entnommen und verwertet werden sollen. Mit Tubenfliegen habe ich noch nie gefischt. Da sie normalerweise mit auch Drillingen verwendet werden, denke ich, die Aussagen von Bungo und Nordlichtangler sind in diesem Zusammenhang richtig: Das Problem sind die Widerhaken!

Ich habe einige (nicht alle) meiner Blinker und Wobbler auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet. Bei Blinkern kann man normale Haken mit großem Öhr verwenden, sofern der Sprengring mit etwas Spiel durch das Hakenöhr passt. Für Wobbler gibt es spezielle Barbless Hooks, die ein großes Öhr haben, dass auf einer Ebene mit dem Hakenbogen liegt (also nicht wie üblich um 90 Grad verdreht). Dass ich mit Einzelhaken an diesen Spinnködern mehr Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger hätte als mit Drillingen, kann schon sein. Belegen kann ich das nicht. Vermehrte Fehlhakungen am oder durchs Auge oder sonstwo außen am Fisch kann ich allerdings auch nicht bestätigen.

Fest steht für mich jedoch, widerhakenlos geangelten Fische lassen sich mit weniger und leichteren Verletzungen zurücksetzen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



> Dass ich mit Einzelhaken an diesen Spinnködern mehr Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger habe als mit Drillingen, könnte schon sein. Belegen kann ich das nicht. Vermehrte Fehlhakungen am oder durchs Auge oder sonstwo außen am Fisch kann ich allerdings auch nicht bstätigen.


Ich aus jahrzehntelanger Praxis auch nicht.

Ich plädiere schon immer für Einzelhaken statt Drillingen bei Kunstködern:
Fasst besser und weniger Aussteiger im Drill.

Das mag bei einzelnen Fischarten mit unterschiedlichem Beißverhalten auch differieren, im Grundsatz dürfte es aber stimmen.

Nach einigen tausend Dorschen vom Boot, Ufer, Kutter, Ostsee, Norwegen etc. traue ich mir da für meinen Angelstil ein fundiertes Urteil zu, da ich auch da zumeist auf Einzelhaken umgestellt habe, aber ewie wohl jeder auch mit Drillingen angefangen habe und die (meist aus Faulheit) teilweise auch heute noch fische.

Die Fehlbissrate ist deutlich geringer, der Einzehaken fasst einfach besser als der Drilling.

Meine Vermutung: 
Weil die Kraft des Anhiebes auf nur eine Spitze wirkt im Gegensatz zum Drilling, der sich erst richtig einhebeln muss..

Das gleiche gilt fürs abkommen im Drill:
Aussteiger reduzieren sich mit Einzelhaken deutlich merkbar.

Das gleiche gilt fürs spinnfischen auf Waller, Zader, Hecht und Basche.
Einzelhaken fassen besser und es kommen wengier Fische ab.

Zu Forellen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich kein Gewässer habe, in dem ich das wirklich so umfassend an Hand einer Fangmenge, die auch entsprechende Schlüsse zulassen würde, das beurteilen könnte.

Ich persönlich denke aber, dass sich dass normalerweise nicht groß unterscheiden sollte.

Auch Hakenlösen ist definitiv mit einem Einzelhaken leichter und schonender - obs einem zurückgesetzten Fisch mehr ausmacht, wenn man länger zum hantieren braucht mit Drilling oder er ein leicht größeres Loch beim Einzelhaken mit schnellerem abhaken, kann ich nicht beantworten.

Wenn man auf entsrepchend empfindliche Fische angelt und zurücksetzen muss, ist auf jeden Fall- ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken - dann die widerhakenlose Version empfehlenswert, das scheint ja nicht nur meine Meinung zu sein..


----------



## ragbar (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Also ich hab mal eine Zeit lang regelmäßig mit Spinnern Mepps Gr 0-2 auf Satzforellen in einem Bach geangelt.

Die Forellen waren Bach-meistens aber Regenbogenforellen, die sehr hart kämpften.
Nach einigen Aussteigern am Drilling habe ich dann auf Einzelhaken ummontiert, was deutlich weniger Aussteiger produzierte.
Verwendet dafür habe ich diese "Wahnsinnshaken" von Profiblinker.
Das klappte so gut, mach ich heute, wenn ich denn mal wieder ans Forellengewässer komme, nur noch so.
Von erhöhtem Verletzungspotenzial kann ich nicht sprechen, im Gegenteil, die Fische waren sauberer immer im vordersten Maulbereich gehakt und problemlos zurückzusetzten.

Mit Drilling dagegen schlug sich jede 2 Reboforelle los oder waren manchmal unschön von außen am Kopf oder sogar im Augenbereich gehakt.
Der Anblick tat schon beim hinsehen weh, mit Einzelhaken kommt das so gut wie nicht mehr vor.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Costas (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. #6

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*


Bitte mal um Aufklärung :m

*Mir geht es jetzt nicht um die Schonung der Fische,sondern um die "Hakwirkung".*
Wenn in Fisch auf meinen Drilling beisst,dann bleibt er mit recht großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hängen.
Beisst er auf einen Einzelhaken,so kann der Haken auch Horizontal zum Maul sein,und wieder heraus gezogen werden.
Denke ich jetzt falsch?|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

bezüglich Einzelhake sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen:
Der hängt a) richtig gut rund um die Lippe und da geht nix ab
oder b) wie oben schon mal geschrieben, dann haben die sich den Köder so ins Maul "gewürscht" , das Köder samt Haken in der Backe hängt ( Köder von 3 cm Größe ohne Haken)
Höhere Fehlbissqoute ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken konnte ich nicht feststellen. Es dreht sich immer mal eine ab.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bezüglich Einzelhake sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen:
> Der hängt a) richtig gut rund um die Lippe und da geht nix ab
> oder b) wie oben schon mal geschrieben, dann haben die sich den Köder so ins Maul "gewürscht" , das Köder samt Haken in der Backe hängt ( Köder von 3 cm Größe ohne Haken)
> Höhere Fehlbissqoute ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken konnte ich nicht feststellen. Es dreht sich immer mal eine ab.
> Gruß A.


 


Welche Einzelhaken benutzt du,Aberdeen oder geschränkte?


----------



## raubangler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe noch zwei Tueten mit 3x3 Haken (genau, drei Drillinge fest hintereinander) im Keller liegen.

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut, von 9 zu 3 zu 1, wo sind wir dann in 10 Jahren?
|kopfkrat

Richtig tief verschluckte Haken hatte ich bisher nur mit Einzelhaken.


----------



## ragbar (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich habe noch zwei Tueten mit 3x3 Haken (genau, drei Drillinge fest hintereinander) im Keller liegen.
> 
> Wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut, von 9 zu 3 zu 1, wo sind wir dann in 10 Jahren?
> |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Sag mal, Du Raubangler( schon verwarnt im Forum wg."Raubangelns"?), fallen deine 3x3 Drillinge nicht schon unters Waffengesetz,bzw. die Liste der verbotenen Gegenstände wie z.B. Stockdegen, Schlagringe und dergl.?#d
Ich frage mich, ob Du je mit so einem Scheixx-Teufelszeug auch noch geangelt hast.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

fertig sehen die so aus:
Nr. 148

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217414&page=15

Gruß A.


----------



## raubangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



ragbar schrieb:


> Sag mal, Du Raubangler( schon verwarnt im Forum wg."Raubangelns"?), fallen deine 3x3 Drillinge nicht schon unters Waffengesetz,bzw. die Liste der verbotenen Gegenstände wie z.B. Stockdegen, Schlagringe und dergl.?#d
> Ich frage mich, ob Du je mit so einem Scheixx-Teufelszeug auch noch geangelt hast.



Die 'Neunlinge' habe ich vor zwei Jahren in einem Hamburger Angelladen gekauft.
Die hatten ihr Lager geraeumt und da waren dann auch Sachen dabei, die inzwischen nicht mehr in D benutzt werden duerfen.

Als diese Dinger noch offiziell im Einsatz waren, galten Drillinge wohl noch als waidgerechte Schmusehaken.

Ich habe diese Haken nur erwaehnt, damit hier einige mal merken, wohin die Reise geht.
Angler versuchen hier anderen Anglern ihre Sicht der Dinge per Verordnung aufs Auge zu druecken.
In 20 Jahren sind dann, wenn es so weitergeht, unsere heutigen Drillinge dieses "Scheixx-Teufelszeug".


----------



## fireforget (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Hi


Ich hab gar nicht das Gefühl, das hier jemandem was aufs Auge gedrückt wird.
Vielmehr wird darüber diskutiert ob Einzelhaken sinnvoll sind oder kontraproduktiv.

Ein interessantes Thema wie ich finde.

Meine Spinner und Wobbler, die ich zum Salmonidenfang einsetze sind alle auf Einzelhaken ausgerüstet. 
Im Gegensatz zu Drillingen sind Einzelhaken blitzschnell und sauber abgehakt.
In der Regel wähle ich die Größe so, das die Breite des Hakens etwa genauso breit ist wie zwei Haken des Drillings zusammen.

Hier ist es gut erklärt: http://www.nippon-tackle.com/VanFook-Einzelhaken-Welche-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe:_:11.html

Habe in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht eine Forelle abschlagen müssen, die zu tief geschluckt hat.
Auch größere Verletztungen gab es keine.


Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## pike-81 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Wenn man viele Kleinforellen verangelt, und deswegen auf Einzelhaken umstellt, finde ich das nicht unbedingt waidgerecht. Dann doch lieber gleich den *Köder größer wählen, die Kleinen in Ruhe lassen*, und auf eine Dicke hoffen. Wenn endlich eine Großforelle den Köder nimmt, will ich die auch rausholen. Auch mit Drillingen hat man genug Aussteiger.
In meinem Gewässer kommt auf bestimmt ca. 40 Forellen nur eine ab 45cm. Da fische ich lieber größere Wobbler, damit fängt man keine Untermaßigen und die Großen stehen drauf.
Petri


----------



## raubangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



fireforget schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Ich hab gar nicht das Gefühl, das hier jemandem was aufs Auge gedrückt wird.
> ...



Und eine interessante Ueberschrift wie ich finde.
"Pflicht".....wonach klingt das bloss?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
ich habe beim Schleppangeln festgestellt - und da geht es sicher selten um kleine Fische - das die Einzelhaken sicher gut sitzen - wenn sie sitzen. Man bemerkt oft Attacken. Bei Drillingen sitzen wesenlich mehr Fische, als bei Einzelhaken. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, das gerade beim schleppen viele Bisse auf Einzelhaken garnicht bemerkt werden.
Kleinere (verhältnismäßig kleinere ) Drillinge sitzen auch besser, als größere.
Ich verwende nur dann Einzelhaken, wenn der Hornhecht da ist. Hornhechte attackieren die Köder mit allem was sie haben. Bei Drillingen hängen sie dann mit allen denkbaren Körperteilen. Da ich wenig wert auf Hornies lege und die wenigen, die ich will, auch mit Einzelhaken fange, stelle ich dann um.

Ein weiterer Gedanke: In Kanada ist der Drilling im Süßwasser verboten. Da geht es aber mehr um die Gedanken, das mit Drillingen oft Fische in Flüssen ( Pools ) unfair gehakt werden und in Ausnahmen sogar gerissen werden. Im Salzwasser wird aber nur relativ selten auf den Drilling verzichtet - bzw. ist er erlaubt.
Petri


----------



## fireforget (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Hi



raubangler schrieb:


> Und eine interessante Ueberschrift wie ich finde.
> "Pflicht".....wonach klingt das bloss?
> |kopfkrat



Und ganz am Ende steht ein Fragezeichen !

Ist es nicht mehr erlaubt Fragen zu stellen und um Erfahrungen zu bitten ???

@pike-81: Auch ich wähle meine Köder so groß wie möglich.Da ich nicht alle Forellen mitnehmen möchte achte ich auch darauf größere Forellen möglichst schonend zu behandeln.

@ dolfin: Wie bemerkt man denn das man Bisse bekommt, wenn man die gar nicht bemerkt ?


Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## schomi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
wenn ich für den Kochtopf fischen würde, würde ich einen Drilling mit Widerhaken nehmen.
Wenn ich, wie meistens, Catch und Release betreibe nehme ich *immer* einen Einzelhaken bzw. Kreishaken ohne Widerhaken.
Ich finde das waidgerechter und denke den Fisch damit achtsamer zu behandeln.


----------



## e!k (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und eine interessante Ueberschrift wie ich finde.
> "Pflicht".....wonach klingt das bloss?
> |kopfkrat




Man muss ja nun auch nicht gleich jedes Wort auf die GOldwaage legen. Und die Überschrift bezieht sich ja auch eher auf die in Dänemark bestehende Diskussion bezüglich der eventuell geplanten Einzelhakenpflicht. 
Das Forum wurde in diesem Kontext lediglich gefragt inwiefern die breite Meinung zu diesem Thema aussieht. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind gerade bei kleineren Wobblern Einzelhaken schlicht und ergreifend waidgerechter. 
So habe ich dieses Jahr beispielsweise bei einem Wobbler erst den vorderen Drilling abmontiert und anschließend (weil die von aussen gehakten Fische nicht wesentlich weniger wurden) den zweiten gegen einen Einzelhaken getauscht. Und siehe da, Fische die sonst "irregulär" von aussen gehakt waren hingen vernüntig, da sie nach dem ersten Köderkontakt nocheinmal die Gelegenheit zum nachfassen hatten und nicht sofort "kleben" geblieben sind. 
Das führte nicht zu weniger Fisch, sondern lediglich dazu, dass gefangene Forellen schonender zurückgesetzt werden konnten. 
Denn Forellen die derart angressiv hinter einem Köder her sind, wie diejenigen, die von aussen gehakt sind, weil der Köder verfehlt wurde, lassen nach einer Attacke sicher nicht wieder vom Köder ab. Und die Kapitale sind meist ohnehin nicht so unvorsichtig. 

Was die Widerhaken anbelangt vertrete ich, beim Salmonidenfischen, die Meinung, wie sie hier schon mehrfach publiziert wurde: "Weg damit".


----------



## Pinn (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Gedanke: In Kanada ist der Drilling im Süßwasser verboten. Da geht es aber mehr um die Gedanken, das mit Drillingen oft Fische in Flüssen ( Pools ) unfair gehakt werden und in Ausnahmen sogar gerissen werden. Im Salzwasser wird aber nur relativ selten auf den Drilling verzichtet - bzw. ist er erlaubt.
> Petri



Die Bestimmungen beispielsweise in BC unterscheiden sich schon von Gewässer zu Gewässer. Da gibt es eine offizielle Synopse der Regierung mit den rechtlichen Bestimmungen, an denen man sich als Gastangler in Westkanada unbedingt orientieren sollte. Bei Nichtbeachtung könnte es sonst ungemütlich werden, denn die offiziellen Ranger, zu deren Aufgaben unter anderem auch die Fischereiaufsicht gehört, verstehen da wenig Spaß.

Wen es im Detail interessiert, hier der Link:
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/docs/1113/fishing-synopsis_2011-13.pdf
Anmerkung: Der Download von 33MB PDF-Datei zieht sich eventuell etwas länger hin, aber die Infos sind interessant.

Dort sind nur Einzelhaken auf Lachse, Steelheads und andere Salmoniden erlaubt, und Widerhaken im Freshwater (Süßwasser) sind meistens verboten. Trotzdem habe ich da Lachse gefangen, allerdings auch einige verloren. Da nach Erreichen der Tagesqoute bzw. bei Steelheads generell an vielen Flüssen nur noch C&R erlaubt ist, macht das Verbot von Mehrfachhaken und von Widerhaken Sinn. Die vorgeschriebenen "barbless hooks" lassen sich in der Regel einfach lösen und die Fische können relativ unverletzt zurückgesetzt werden.

Einzelhaken mit Widerhaken sähe ich unter dem Release-Aspekt als sinnfrei an.

Eine Frage an den Themenstarter: Wie ist denn der aktuelle Diskussionsstand in DK?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Angler versuchen hier anderen Anglern ihre Sicht der Dinge per Verordnung aufs Auge zu druecken.
> In 20 Jahren sind dann, wenn es so weitergeht, unsere heutigen Drillinge dieses "Scheixx-Teufelszeug".



Auch wenn ich speziell in dieser Diskussion kein "auf´s Auge drücken" sehe, gebe ich Raubangler doch im Grunde vollkommen Recht.

Mit Gesetzen subjektive Meinungen durchzudrücken, führt zu eiem mmer enger werdenden Freiraum der Angelfischerei. Bedingt dadurch, dass solche Gesetze ausschließlich dazu dienen, Leuten die anderer Meinung sind, ein bestimmtes Verhalten aufzuzwingen.

Wo ist denn das Problem?

Drillinge können kleinen Fischen das Maul zunageln. Wäre kein Tema, wenn man sich endlich vernünftigerweise dazu entschließen könnte, dass untermaßige, verangelte Fische zu entnehmen und dem Fanglimit anzurechnen sind. 

Die Frage ob ein Drilling besser fasst als ein Einzelhaken hat mit waidgerechtigkeit nix zu tun, sondern ist eine Frage des persönlichen Fangerfolges. Kann aus dieser Sicht jeder halten wie er will. 

Ich vermisse bei aller Waigegerechtigkeit den Hinweis, dass ein Angler eigentlich immer einen kleinen Seitenschneider mitführen sollte, um im Zweifelsfall einen Haken abkneifen zu können, statt ihn langwierig herauszupulen. 

Meine ganz persönliche Lösung dieser Frage besteht in der Verwendung von Zwillingshaken, bzw. dem Abkneifen eines Drillingsschenkels. 

Das ist *für mich* die optimale Lösung.


----------



## pike-81 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Sehr geil Ralle: Einzel- oder Drillingshaken? -Zwillingshaken
Ich hau mich wech!
Petri


----------



## Colophonius (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Provokante Zwischenfrage:

Ist ein Zwilling statt eines Drillings oder Einzelhaken nicht irgendwo "nichts halbes und nichts ganzen"?
Du hast ja immernoch doppeltes Verletzungsrisiko, dazu kommen die schlechten Drilleigenschaften des Zwillings wg. der kleineren Hakenbögen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Noch ein provokanter Zwischengedanke:

Daheim in den eigenen und selbst gepflegten Gewässern wird- und das ist durchaus anerkennenswert - vorsichtig mit dem Bestand umgegangen und man macht sich diese hier angesprochenen Gedanken.
In fremden Gewässern, speziell im Meer - ob Ostsee, Norwegen oder Island -
werden all diese Geanken, sei es schonende Behandlung des Fanges oder auch C&R völlig über den Haufen geworfen.
Wirlich anerkennenswert wird diese edle Haltung zumindest für mich erst, wenn sie vom Verfechter überall praktiziert wird.
Petri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Ich sehe das so:
Wenn man in Dänemark oder in einem anderen Land, Region... in dem es z.B. deutlich mehr Salmonidengewässer gibt als hierzulande, darüber nachdenkt eine Einzelhakenpflicht einzuführen, dann macht man dies dort sicherlich auch aus Gründen und Umständen heraus, die hier bei uns, nicht unbedingt zutreffend sind.
Ich meine wieviele untermaßige Forellen gibt es in den meisten deutschen Gewässern heute noch?!! Die meisten Bestände existieren doch nur noch, weil reichlich besetzt wird und das meist mit Salmoniden, die überwiegend maßig sind oder in wenigen Monaten Maß haben.

Die andere Sache ist eben auch, wie man sich verhält.
Ob Einzel- od. Drillingshaken hat mit den Folgen für den Fisch erstmal nicht allzuviel zu schaffen.
Das Problem ist doch viel eher die Dimensionierung des jeweiligen Haken und wie ich ihn als Angler löse.
Salmoniden( zumindest Regenbogen, Bachforellen und Saiblinge) haben doch vorallem das Problem, dass die Augen sehr nah an der Maulspalte liegen, wodurch die Gefahr mehr als bei anderen Fischen besteht, dass das Auge gepierct wird.
Grundsätzlich gibt's dafür zwei ganz banale Lösungen:
1. kleinere Haken verwenden(egal ob Drilling oder Einzelhaken)
2. der Seitenschneider, wenn der Haken blöd sitzt und Spätfolgen für den Fisch durch normales Hakenlösen drohen

Ich persönlich verzichte ungern auf Drillinge, benutze lieber widerhakenlose Drillinge(sichelförmige, wie die Barbarian von VMC) als gar keine, also Einzelhaken.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sitzen Einzelhaken besser, wenn sie im Fischmaul sitzen, bezüglich Aussteiger sehe ich beim Einzelhaken nur 'nen kleinen Vorteil.
Beim Thema Bissverwertung kommt der Einzelhaken bei  mir gegenüber dem Drilling deutlich schlechter weg.

Daher nehme ich beim Angeln(spinnfischen) auf Salmoniden überwiegend widerhakenlose Drillinge der Größe 8, maximal Größe 6.
Meine größte Regenbogenforelle in meinem Fotoalbum hing auch bloß auf 'nem Mepps Größe 2 und widerhakenlosem Sicheldrilling Größe 8.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Bsp.:
Ein kleiner Wobbler mit zwei Drillingen hängt komplett im Maul des kleinen Hechts. Ihr wollt mir dann ernsthaft klarmachen, dass zwei Einzelhaken oder Einzelhaken +Drilling dann nicht deutlich schonender zu lösen sind als zwei Drillinge? 

Bsp.2:
Ein kleiner Barsch oder eine kleine Forelle hat den Köder voll genommen, der komplette Haken hängt im Maul...und mir will jetzt ernsthaft jemand erzählen, dass ein Zwilling dann genauso schlimm ist wie ein Drilling?


Basieren die Aussagen "höhere Aussteigerrate und schlechtere Hakeigenschaften" bezgl. Einzel- und Zwillingshaken eigentlich auf eigener Erfahrung?


----------



## Costas (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



Pinn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Eine Frage an den Themenstarter: Wie ist denn der aktuelle Diskussionsstand in DK?
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Hallo Werner

Hier sind die Meinungen der Angler identisch mit diesen, die hier diskutiert werden, d.h. sie gehen auseinander. 

Welche Diskussion innerhalb des Verbandes bzw. bei der Fischereibehörde stattfindet, kenne ich leider nicht. Denn dort wird leider hinter geschlossenen Türen diskutiert und abgestimmt. Die allenfalls neuen Regeln werden uns - wie auch die im letzten Jahr eingeführte, aber durchaus sinnvolle Pflicht von Schonhaken an der Skjern Au - erst im letzten Moment bekanntgegeben. Ich finde, es sollte immer eine Übergangsfrist für solche Regelungen geben. Dann haben die Geräteproduzenten und Händler Zeit, ihr Sortiment darauf anzupassen. Nicht zuletzt hat man die Möglichkeit, die Neuregelungen in den zahlreichen Touristen-Guides richtig aufzudrücken. Immer wieder treffen Kontrolleure Angler an den Auen, die zwar ein aktuelles Heft in der Hand haben, aber mit veralteten Regeln. Man kauft sich die Anglerkarte von zu Hause aus im Internet oder von der Bäckerassistentin um 6:00 Uhr früh damit man der erste am Fluss ist, die Regeln hat man ja vom Turisten-/Angler-Guide....und eine Stunde später wird man vom Fluss verwiesen oder muss eine Busse zahlen, weil man die neuen Regeln nicht gefolgt ist.

Zurück zur Diskussion. Meine Meinung aus eigener Erfahrung aber auch zahlreichen Feedbacks von Angler an der Skjern Au, wo man auf Lachse vom 4-20 kg angelt und Mefos von 2-10 kg.:

- Schonhaken macht absolut Sinn. Klar, hat man dadurch mehr Aussteuger. Man kann es aber als eine neue Herausforderung sehen und sich umso mehr freuen, wenn man den Fisch sichern landen kann. Schonhaken-Pflicht haben wir an der Skjern Au schon seit 2 Jahren und es hat sich gut bewährt.
- Drilling oder Einzelhaken? Ich sage entweder kleine Drillinge, z.B. beim Lachsangeln Gr. 6-10, oder Einzelhaken Gr. 2-6 brauchen.  
- Bei Wobler entweder nur einen kleinen Drilling oder Einzelhaken brauchen.
- Abhaken: möglichst schnell und schonungslos durchführen. Klappt es nicht, innerhalb einer vernünftigen Zeit abzuhaken, weil der Haken zu tief sitzt, dann sollte man vorbereitet sein, den Haken abzuschneiden. Das Trennen des Hakens vom Köder ist beim Fliegenfischen kein Problem, aber ein grosses Problem beim Spinnangeln. Hier könnte man alternativ die Haken statt auf Ringen auf eine Schnur montieren, die entweder parallel zum Köder läuft oder zwischen den Ringen und dem Haken liegt.

Zur Erinnerung. Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die sich auf das Angeln auf Gewässern mit stark bedrohtem Salmonidenbestand besteht. Die Diskussion um Ethik oder "wohin führen uns alle diese striktere Regeln" ist dennoch nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Grüsse #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *wenn ich für den Kochtopf fischen würde, würde ich einen Drilling mit Widerhaken nehmen.*
> Wenn ich, wie meistens, Catch und Release betreibe nehme ich *immer* einen Einzelhaken bzw. Kreishaken ohne Widerhaken.
> Ich finde das waidgerechter und denke den Fisch damit achtsamer zu behandeln.


 


Hallo Schomi,#h

in meinem Vereinsgewässer handel ich genau so.Ist ein Gewässer mit mehrmaligem Forellenbesatz im Jahr.
Da bin ich ein Kochtopfangler und hole mir, wenns klappt, meine 5-10 Fische im Jahr.
In einem Gewässer mit natürlichem Salmonidenbestand würde ich zumindest den Widerhaken am Drilling ablehnen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Sehr geil Ralle: Einzel- oder Drillingshaken? -Zwillingshaken
> Ich hau mich wech!
> Petri



Nuja, ich verwende die halt und habe weder große Probleme beim Hakenlösen, noch übermäßig viele Aussteiger.

Warum also nicht ?


----------



## pike-81 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Ist ja auch ok Ralle, ich fand´s nur lustig.
@Costas: Eine Forelle mit Haken schwimmen lassen, halte ich für nicht waidgerecht. Die machen das bestimmt nicht mehr lange. Lieber wie schon erwähnt mit´nem Seitenschneider den Haken durchknipsen, oder abschlagen und in den Ofen.
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Immer wieder spannend, auf was man so stösst, wenn man am recherchieren ist für ein Thema und dann dabei logischerweise auch immer alte AB-Diskussionen mit auftauchen...


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2017)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Freiwillig würde ich beim Spinnfischen nie auf meine Drillinge verzichten.
> Wenn nach endlosen Tagen endlich eine Meerforelle gebissen hat, will ich die auch haben.



Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Unsinn #q . Meerforellen und Dorsche hängen beim Watangeln vom Strand mindestens genauso gut wie am Drilling, eher besser! Außerdem sammelt man weniger Dreck ein (insbesondere auch auf Dorsch, aber auch bei etwas nur etwas Krautgang auf Meerforellen) . 

Und man hat nicht einen Aussteiger mehr, eher weniger, weil die Forelle weniger zum Hebeln hat beim Springen etc. 

Also dass Einzelhaken weniger Meerforellen haken und landen ist definitiv Unsinn. Nicht umsonst rüsten fast alle erfahrenen Meerforellenangler die ich kenne ihre Köder auf Einzelhaken um.


----------



## zander67 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Unsinn #q . Meerforellen und Dorsche hängen beim Watangeln vom Strand mindestens genauso gut wie am Drilling, eher besser! Außerdem sammelt man weniger Dreck ein (insbesondere auch auf Dorsch, aber auch bei etwas nur etwas Krautgang auf Meerforellen) .
> 
> Und man hat nicht einen Aussteiger mehr, eher weniger, weil die Forelle weniger zum Hebeln hat beim Springen etc.
> 
> Also dass Einzelhaken weniger Meerforellen haken und landen ist definitiv Unsinn. Nicht umsonst rüsten fast alle erfahrenen Meerforellenangler die ich kenne ihre Köder auf Einzelhaken um.



Hier geht es ja um die Einzelhaken-Pflicht.
 Ansonsten ist das immer eine Glaubensfrage ob man mit Einzelhaken oder Drilling, Monofil oder Geflochtene, Springerfliege ja oder nein, Blech oder Wobbler usw. fischt.

 Und das alle erfahrenen Meerforellenangler die Du kennst auf Einzelhaken umrüsten mag ja sein, wenn ich aber am Wasser bin, sehe ich auch viele mit Drilling und die fangen und wer fängt hat Recht.

 VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*

Ich find Einzelhaken auch klasse - aber noch eine Pflicht/Gebot/Verbot mehr??

Tut das wirklich not??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Einzelhaken-Pflicht bei Salmoniden. Meinung, Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find Einzelhaken auch klasse - aber noch eine Pflicht/Gebot/Verbot mehr??
> 
> Tut das wirklich not??



Das tut sicher nicht not, soll doch jeder das beste draus machen.
Vom Ideal her sind kleinste Einzelhaken mit z.B. Kunstfliegenaufbindung und ohne Bart/Widerhaken definitiv am schonendsten. 
Aber manchmal wollen Leute die Fische auch essen und in der Pfanne haben ...
Und bei stark scheu gewordenen weil stark beangelten Salmonidenbeständen fange ich dann mit Drillingen bei weitem am besten.


----------

